# Alex Cuervo from Austin, Texas



## Alex Cuervo (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi there! My name is Alex and I've been reading this board for a really long time now, but have held off on joining because the discussions tend to be so heavily weighted towards realistic orchestral mockups and harmonically sophisticated orchestral writing. I just felt I could add little to those discussions. Still, I've learned so much from so many of the members here, I figured I'd join up because you never know when a caveman's perspective might be useful! I'm great with computers, but I can barely read music as I've been playing by ear for so long.

I sing and play guitar in a punk rock band called the Hex Dispensers, and I've been playing in, recording with and touring with punk rock and garage rock bands for just over 25 years now. All the while i've been harboring a dream of writing instrumental music for film/tv/games. I finally got serious about it a couple years back and started voraciously devouring composition and music theory. I took piano lessons and eventually enrolled in an Orchestration class with Berklee Online. I'm currently still enrolled in Thinkspace's Music For the Media program, but as I've been getting small projects here and there, have been sadly negligent of my studies.

Some examples of my work are here: http://alexcuervo.net

Thanks to many of you for the wealth of information, the abundance of opinions, and above all the entertainment you've provided! I hope I can give some of all 3 back in a way that is helpful and constructive to this community.


----------

